# Illusion Audio C3CX



## 45david2 (Apr 20, 2015)

I recently had these speakers installed (Tune Time Stereo and Alarm in Redlands CA) and paired with the Illusion Audio C8 mid bass drivers. I'm highly impressed by them. For such a small speaker the sound quality is superb. The clarity from outside the vehicle with the doors closed is just about as good as sitting inside the car although not as loud.

I'm far from a speaker expert so my review won't be so great. All I can say is they are amazing speakers!


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice! What amps and processor are you using?


----------



## 45david2 (Apr 20, 2015)

Arc Audio XDI 1200.6 and Mosconi 4to6


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice! I went to your installers site but your build wasn't up yet


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=828780283855029&id=241123579287372


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks JT!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Thanks JT!


no problem, i'm assuming these aren't the finished product. so, hopefully you'll see more soon.


----------



## 45david2 (Apr 20, 2015)

The dash is stock and so are the door panels. I wanted the car to look as factory as possible. The only noticeable change is the enclosure in the trunk and DSP/amp on the back of the rear seat.

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=241123579287372


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Very nice! What are your crossovers set at? Do you have a sub or are there no real need for one with the 8"s in the doors?


----------



## 45david2 (Apr 20, 2015)

WhiteL02 said:


> Very nice! What are your crossovers set at? Do you have a sub or are there no real need for one with the 8"s in the doors?


TBH my installer did all the work and fine tuning. I just play it. There is a 12" comp R in the trunk for some added boom. It's not earth moving bass but enough to feel it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Wouldn't you really want those mids on a baffle?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Wouldn't you really want those mids on a baffle?


I was thinking the same thing. I haven't installed my C3s yet, but I have my baffles traced out on the wood to be cut. It would seem that at least separating the front wave from the back as much as possible would be desired. Even if you didn't do any other sort of treatment in the area.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice. I heard the C4CX in a friends car and really liked them paired with the C8 woofers. Was very balanced and its surprising how close in detail those tweeters are compared to the ones the C6 components come with.
Bet yours sound great with that amp/processor combo.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

I always wondered about the tweeter on the CX models.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

I know i'm bringing up an old thread, but did you run the c3cx active and give it a channel for both the mid and tweeter?


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I am about to do the exact same thing and run off a Mosconi 200.4 and add a couple IDmax 10s with a Mosconi 300.2 ... 6to8 DSP... Can't wait!


----------



## LexusLover (Oct 14, 2017)

Are you still running the illusion audio speakers? How do you like them?


----------



## LexusLover (Oct 14, 2017)

That is exactly what I am about to do! Anyone else have any experience with this? Any tips? The c3cx is rated at 50 watts RMS but my 300/4 is gonna give it 75. Am I asking for trouble like that? Help please lol


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

I heard they aren't currently producing these. Must. Find. Used.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

I was told that the delay in production with _Illusion Audio_ speakers is that the owner of the company passed away...and that his son is taking over, reorganizing the company?
Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## LexusLover (Oct 14, 2017)

I don't know anything about this but I would like to! I just bought some off eBay and just realized while looking at a different post that the serial number the back of my c3cx's do not run concurrently! In fact they are separated by several hundred units! The only reason I can think why this would be is because they have been repaired or remanufactured! Which doesn't make a bit of sense since I was supposed to be buying brand new drivers! All I know is that something is funny here and if anyone has any idea what could be going on please chime in! My ultimate fear is that they are straight up counterfeit! If anyone has seen or heard of counterfeit c3cx's out there then definitely please chime In! We have to protect each other out here!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LexusLover said:


> I don't know anything about this but I would like to! I just bought some off eBay and just realized while looking at a different post that the serial number the back of my c3cx's do not run concurrently! In fact they are separated by several hundred units! The only reason I can think why this would be is because they have been repaired or remanufactured! Which doesn't make a bit of sense since I was supposed to be buying brand new drivers! All I know is that something is funny here and if anyone has any idea what could be going on please chime in! My ultimate fear is that they are straight up counterfeit! If anyone has seen or heard of counterfeit c3cx's out there then definitely please chime In! We have to protect each other out here!


Get em from an authorized dealer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I have no idea about the rumors regarding Illusion Audio, but contact your local dealer if you are interested in product. If you don't have a local dealer, you can order a set of C3CXs right this very minute and they will ship for free today. 

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_840C3CX/Illusion-Audio-Carbon-C3-CX.html?search=Illusion_C3CX&skipvs=T


----------



## LexusLover (Oct 14, 2017)

Oh thank you so much! You are so wise and I don't know how I could go on without your supreme insight.


----------

